
PSA: There is something going on with OpenDNS - Fiveplus
So I have been using OpenDNS as my DNS and just about 5 minutes ago, I could not open a single website on my firefox with the error: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;SU881Yg.png<p>---<p>Having figured this had something to do with firefox, I switched to Brave but got the same message. Then I opened certificate details - saw Open DNS&#x27;s name in the issued to column - reverted back to default DNS in my router settings and voila! Everything came back to normal.<p>Any explanations or similar experiences?
======
LinuxBender
Can you provide some logs? i.g. dig output of sites you try to visit, using
OpenDNS and your ISP's DNS. Do you get the expected results here: [1] (Note,
some of the resolvers may time out)

[1] - [https://www.whatsmydns.net/](https://www.whatsmydns.net/)

